# My Brother Is Back!



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Earlier this afternoon I went and picked my brother up at the airport after a week-long trip for his work. We have an incredibly and very unusually close relationship (long story) in addition to living together and I've missed him SOOO much! So I focused on getting our condo and myself ready for his return. At Kohl's I bought a new Lauren Conrad "scuba skirt" in floral pink which turned out to be VERY short once I got it home, but I really like it because it puffs out a lot which helps to hide my disposable diapers. I paired it with a new blouse and a light pink cardigan (it's quite chilly here already!) as well as really expensive ($50!) Wolford 20 denier sheer pantyhose in a very pale nude color my brother bought for me in Chicago 2 weeks ago. I also got a sassy New haircut and did my best makeup and nails. I felt so feminine and beautiful in my new outfit and let me tell you, $50 pantyhose are worth every penny and were a wonderful gift, especially with such a short skirt - they made my legs look and feel simply unbelievable. I packed extra diapers etc in my bag and headed to get him. I was way too early, but busied myself eating lunch and I had to change two really wet diapers while I was waiting, being SUPER careful when pulling my new pantyhose waistband up and down over my diaper during each changing. Finally he came thru security and I kid you not, as soon as we spotted each other and he came towards me I filled and I mean FILLED my purple plastic Molicare disposable diaper with a huge bowel movement (these diapers cost $1.40 each and are also worth every penny!). He didn't know I'd just had a BM, of course, assuming my sudden tears were for him (and they were, also, I was so glad to have him back.) He picked me up in the air and kissed me and I whispered a teary broken "I just pooped", feeling decidedly not very pretty and upset as I could actually smell my fully loaded diaper and was sure my brother could too. But he just whispered "I love you" and "you look so beautiful!" In between giving me kisses on my lips and my head. His embrace felt so good, I didn't want him to let me go but I was so embarrassed. He finally set me gently back down (it had only been like 5 or 10 seconds) and he said "ok, let's get you cleaned up" and took my hand while I pulled his little roller bag with my other hand and lead me to the bathroom for a MUCH needed diaper change which took a full 15 minutes to take care of, and I got some strange mean looks when I stuffed a purple diaper full of poop into the garbage can which still contained my two wet diapers from earlier on top of the pile.

We then went home, stopping at the grocery store for groceries. My brother ran back in the store and and came out with a giant heart mylar helium balloon for me as a surprise. Once home, we sat on a bench in the little garden outside our condo to enjoy the blue skies before even going inside. He put his arm around me and rubbed my back as I snuggled next to him. While snuggling I enjoyed seeing my brother's gift bobbing above me as a reminder of his love. But after awhile I decided to release my balloon's ribbon and we watched my giant heart gift float up and away, hopefully a nice reminder of the importance of love and those you love to all who see it, wherever my beautiful balloon goes. Once my balloon was totally lost from view forever (always very sad  ), we went inside together and had a VERY good afternoon catching up.


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh yes, I have LDW. And I've tried many things (fructose free helps a lot)and they have helped my IBS symptoms (diarrhea, chills, etc)

But my going pee and poop in a disposable diaper isn't going to go away no matter what I try - I have permanent neurological damage and that is the way it is short of colostomy bags etc. Which I refuse to do - diapers work fine and aren't noticeable under my clothes usually.

It is 100 percent better to have more solid BMs when changing a dirty diaper, that's for sure.

So the helps you suggested meant that when I filled my diaper at the airport it was mushy to solid, not liquid, which means that it stayed in my diaper better despite my brother picking me up, and is probably still in my diaper in the landfill (where it will be for eternity, pretty much).

So I do have a normal life, and a very good one - a job I like, I'm healthy and (I'm told) attractive and have someone who I love more than anyone in the world and he loves me too (okay this part is not "normal" to some, but we're VERY happy together.)


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Glad you are doing well heather  you are a very strong person.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Heather

that's wonderful your brother is back! sounds like you looked terrific with your new haircut and fantastic new clothes. you sure do a great sense of style and fashion.

sorry you had such a bad D episode. but you were--as always--prepared and you handled it so very well.

i do so agree with marleyma--you are a very strong person. i admire your positive attitude and how well you handle everything and the fact that you do manage to lead a good life despite it all---well done!

so glad you two had a good afternoon catching up together. and so happy for you that your wonderfully supportive and loving brother is back.

take care xx


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you Marleyma and Annie! I hope you ladies are both doing well too!

Hugs!

I AM soooo glad to have him back! It's so nice just to have him here to talk to and cuddle with. Like after church today, we spent two hours talking first out on our bench outside where I let go of the mylar bear balloon he'd just bought me after church, then once my balloon had flown away on our couch just talking about who knows what while I snuggled on his lap and got a lower back massage - I ditched my skirt from church and relaxed in just my uber-comfy Silk Reflections off-white sheer pantyhose I'd worn with my skirt (yes, pantyhose can be very comfy to relax in if the waistband and panty top portion aren't too tight and I love nice silky ones) and my softest t-shirt. Yes, you can see through pantyhose so he could see my diaper, but we're close enough where this isn't a big deal. Comfy Bliss!!!


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

There really is nothing like the ability to be yourself and feel OK in our own skin around someone special who just sees us for who we are despite our "imperfections". Nice to see how much you appreciate him and he obviously feels the same way!


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Very well put, marleyma! That's it exactly! We'd just gotten home from church and the grocery store and were just trying to enjoy the sun together. He'd just bought me a big $12 mylar bear balloon at the store and part of me really wanted to keep his nice gift and part of me just loves watching my balloons fly away - it's so uplifting! It was hard to say goodbye to my brother's gift so soon but much to his surprise I decided to let my balloon go right away as we sat there. As we watched Mr. Bear fly away my tummy felt bloated and by the time my balloon was finally gone from sight it hurt. I'd worn my short Kohls floral skirt again and it was nice but felt tight at the waist. My white Silk Reflections pantyhose were non-control top and felt so good and stretchy by comparison. As we were watching my balloon I'd wet my diaper and needed a change but felt so bloated that I left my skirt off after I changed my wet diaper and I slipped on my sleep t-shirt. It felt so much better. My brother could see my diaper and bloated belly thru my sheer pantyhose and suggested losening the tapes of my disposable diaper completely and just letting my pantyhose hold my diaper in place. This felt WAY better and as I sat cuddling with my brother he massaged my back and belly trying to make me feel better along with just talking to me which took my mind off my issues. After awhile I felt the sudden irresistible urge to poop and began having a huge soft BM in my diaper, completely filling it with disgusting poop. But my brother didn't freak out or push me away, he just asked me if I felt better, kissed my head, then helped take my soiled diaper to our dumpster once I had it all ready for the garbage. And once I was cleaned up and another fresh diaper tucked into my pantyhose it was back to relaxing together. A brother in a million - I do love him so and told him that!


----------

